# GreySmoke Mojito's



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Mojito-
I make my own simple syrup 2 cups sugar 2 cups water heated until the sugar is disolved the cool to room temp. Will make a few pitchers of mojoitos. (increase for more just keep the 1-1 ratio)

In a large glass or metal shaker add about 10-20 mint leaves, and 2 limes cut into cubes (1/2 then 1/4 each half then 1/2 each 1/4 - 1 lime = 16 cubes) add about 4- 6oz's simple syrup and mull (looks like a small baseball bat) used to crush the lime and mint add Rum (we were using Ron Zacappa 23 Anos) 4-8 oz shake or mix and pour contents of shaker in pitcher add ice and top with seltzer water mix with Mulling Bat. - Drink - Repeat

Like it a little sweeter use Sprite, 7up, or Siera Mist instead of Seltzer. Make it a little different by adding orange or tangerine, pinapple, mango, or other citrus fruit chunks along with the lime... want to add a little kick; top the glass off with a shot of a flavored liquor like orangello or something similar to the fruit your using.


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

so you dump whatever is in the shaker into the pitcher, then fill the pitcher with ice and seltzer right?


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

robisjebus said:


> so you dump whatever is in the shaker into the pitcher, then fill the pitcher with ice and seltzer right?


update the recipe above but yes thats the ticket


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Sounds like a breakfast of champions to me!!!yummmy...


----------



## AshKicker (Aug 7, 2008)

Ben, 
Thanks for posting this, I've got a bunch of mint growing (reg. mint, as well as lemon-mint), in both my front and back yards. I was going to try to cobble together my own recipe, but now, thanks to you I don't!! I will make some tonight!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

robisjebus said:


> so you dump whatever is in the shaker into the pitcher, then fill the pitcher with ice and seltzer right?


Seltzer water? I always have heard club soda. The taste does differ. The club soda has small amounts of table salt, sodium citrate, sodium bicarbonate, potassium bicarbonate, potassium sulfate, or disodium phosphate, depending on the bottler.

I suggest try both and see which one you like.


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

i had his mojitos over the weekend, and whatever he did was INCREDIBLE!


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Cypress said:


> Seltzer water? I always have heard club soda. The taste does differ. The club soda has small amounts of table salt, sodium citrate, sodium bicarbonate, potassium bicarbonate, potassium sulfate, or disodium phosphate, depending on the bottler.
> 
> I suggest try both and see which one you like.


To be honest I use seltzer because thats what used in bars just carbonated water.


----------



## AshKicker (Aug 7, 2008)

Ben, 
I made the mojitos, and they were GREAT!! A new favorite and went beautifully with the Nub Conneticuts we smoked! 
Thanks again for posting this recipe!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Sounds good!!


----------



## Moro (Jun 30, 2008)

Mojitos go very well with a beachside cigar, I must say. Will be trying yer recipe, mate!


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Thanks for the recipe. I think we should open a drink recipe thread, who's with me?


----------



## Moro (Jun 30, 2008)

Wunderdawg said:


> Thanks for the recipe. I think we should open a drink recipe thread, who's with me?


I second the motion.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Wunderdawg said:


> Thanks for the recipe. I think we should open a drink recipe thread, who's with me?


They beat you to the [rum] punch...

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/t19691-favorite-drink-recipes.html


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

I really like mojitos. When I first heard about mojitos, nobody in this part of the sticks knew how to make them so I bought some lime and mint leaves and started practicing. It was gratifying to find out I had been making them correctly when I finally sampled a professionally made mojito. They can vary greatly depending on the bartender. I was at the Hotel Galvez in Galveston this summer and theirs were so tart and bitter they had started adding a pear liquor. Maybe they didn't have simple syrup. They called a Pearjito. Cheddar's has a pomegranate mojito. (They just add grenadine instead of simple syrup.)


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Can you say CASA Fuente in Vegas. They are killer for sure, pricey but hey it's Vegas Baby. Ben, I will for sure try the recipe my wife LOVED the Casa Fuente ones and has been on me to learn to make a great one. Thanks Flint


----------

